# Fair Croft - Old Harlow - Jan 2011



## nelly (Jan 14, 2011)

Have been meaning to go and have a look at these houses for quite a while now and today I could put it off no longer

There are 3 derelict houses on this plot of land, Fair Croft and two smaller houses called Little Bays and West View







Fair Croft got its name from the site of an annual medieval fair which was granted on this land in 1218

In more recent times the house was divided up into small flats which were used as temporary council accommodation. Seven portacabin homes were also built in the grounds to provide more temporary housing.

In March 2010 Harlow Council approved planning permission for Moat Homes to build 43 homes (12 affordable, whatever that means!!) on the land despite letters of protest from neighboring houses.

The whole place is generally trashed and the chavs have been in making it quite a disappointment, but I felt the need to explore it before the builders move in.


Artsits impression of new housing




*

Fair Croft*






















*
Little Bays*












*
West View*



























*The Interior of Fair Croft*
























































Thanks for looking


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 14, 2011)

MOAN TIME !!! 
This is typical of this country.Tear down three proper houses/homes and infest the area with tacky little featureless boxes that'll make some couldn't care less businessman a lot of money !!!:icon_evil
MOAN COMPLETE !!
PLUS it will no doubt detract from the picturesque and subtle surroundings that Harlow is famous for !!
PS ; Is exploring your profession !!! 'Cos i cant believe that you can have any spare time left !! Keep it up !!!


----------



## nelly (Jan 14, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> PS ; Is exploring your profession !!! 'Cos i cant believe that you can have any spare time left !! Keep it up !!!



Wow, I wish it was, can you imagine that???

I'm a self employed driver and I have been putting this off for a while as it was my first solo explore!

So I took a couple of hours out of work, got my cahoonas inflated and went for it!!!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 15, 2011)

Love the pictures also love the Latin try this for future Quotes there's some belters here

http://www.sodwork.com/funnies/funnyitem.php?id=524


----------



## Mad Larkin (Jan 15, 2011)

nice pics there!

i know a boarded up house across town from me, i spotted it today! 
it's a bit of a walk from my house but im inspired to go and have a mooch about now

its a shame houses and places in general get boarded up and left when people are crying out for housing


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done Nelly, Mile stone solo 
good man.
Fluffy, look at the last pic ,they've even evicted winnie.
Developers will truely stop at nothing.
Women & children first lol
Thats essex all over right now

SK


----------



## nelly (Feb 25, 2011)

UPDATE

I drove past this place at 9.30 this morning to find 5 fire engines (2 brought in from Epping) and the house called West View was not much more than a shell,

Chavs?? maybe, but a bit early in the morning for them. 

They had started clearing the land last week to make way for the diggers and bulldozers, so maybe a work accident


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 25, 2011)

Bloody hell what a shame bleeding kids 
Oh well,what can i say mate 

SK


----------



## nelly (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, it's not too much of a big deal as they are going to start demolition in a couple of weeks anyway

But there are houses only 30 or so feet next to it, I bet they were shitting bricks


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

I absolutely adore Little Bays... its the kind of place I long to live (with a bit of restoration work of course).
I have to echo the sentiment that it is a crime to destroy such beautiful properties to make way for those which look the same as any other and are, quite frankly, soul-less.

Looks like is was just as well you got in when you did


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 26, 2011)

Such a shame that houses like this fall into direpair - i can imagine those houses being beautiful if someone had the time and the money to restore them....
bloody chavs...if they dont like ot or are bored they set fire to it..
such a shame....great that you got pics when you did though


----------



## Nobby1974 (Mar 14, 2011)

Even the old lawn roller has more character than the boxes they are likely to build there (


----------

